# Arquitectura Mundial



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Hola amigos les invito a crear una pagina donde podamos conocer los nuevos hitos de la arquitectura y porque no, recordar los clasicos, Ya que muchas veces no tenemos una bendita visa para conocer los lugares en cuestion.
Empezare colocando unas fotos de Museo Guggenheim en Bilbao de Frank Lloyd Wright. 
Me gustaria que postearan fotos de obras de arquitectos peruanos en el mundo.
saludos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hola Toño, eres arquitecto?? vi tus posts en el foro colombiano, la verdad que a mi tambièn me gustan esos temas, sobre todo Lloyd Wright, pon tus fotos para que empecemos todos a postear

Bienvenido al foro


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

saludos tonho, a ver esperare a ver tu primera contribucion !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Pues acà pongo algo de Bernardo Fort-Brescia:

MIAMI REAL
STATE SOURCE.. Tropical y minimalista, como siempre excelente diseño


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el Westin Times square en New York (asi se llama?) de Fort-Brescia es atractivo y vistoso, innovador.........


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)




----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

torre WIESE, tambien de Fort Brescia


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

el hotel marriott, tambien el banco de credito, la embajada de estados unidos en Lima, algunos edificios de CC camino real en san isidro, el aun inexistente PLaza Tres entre otros.......

y esta es su pagina:

www.arquitectonica.com


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

lima banco de credito


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

MIS FOTOS DEL BANCO DE CREDITO


































LA EMBAJADA DE LOS "YUNAITES"


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

hola amigos, si soy arquitecto, perdonen la demora por prometer. aqui les van las fotos, con la aclaracion de que el Arqm que diseño esto es Frank O. Gehry. Wright ya murio hace muchos años. aver que opinan,


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

ese es el tipo que agarraba un papel, lo arrugaba bien y lo lanzaba sobre la mesa, luego lo mira con atencion, se inspira y le salen esas obras maestras !


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

de Frank Loyd Wright tengo esta maravilla








espero comentarios


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Tonino!!! usa photobucket o imageshack para colocar tus fotos


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

la bellisima casa de la cascada !!!!!! arquitectura moderna que se inmersa bien en su contexto gracias a que su ingreso esta jerarquizado con esas caidas de agua (pasar por ahi siendo salpicado sitiendose como en una cascada sola) y ademas sus terrazas sobresalientes invitan al observador a apreciar la naturaleza como si estuviera fuera de la casa en medio de los mismos jardines........Igualmente los enchapes en piedra en los muros le dan caracter de casa de campo a pesar de los planos y formas ortogonales "bruscas" que se posisionan en dicho entorno !

muy buena contribucion tonho


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Estoy atento a escuchar sus pedidos, de fotos, de arquitectos de renombre, si les pediria obras de ciriani, de emilio soyer, de baracco. en fin Uds entienden


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

que opinan de esta maravilla


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

que opinan de esta maravilla


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

tienes mejores fotos??? a simple vista se ve muy bien.......que ciudad es?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

claro que si. aqui solo una muestra















es el centro getty de Richard meier en los angeles
















alguien me puede enseñar a postear fotos mas rapido, en cantidad?


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

que opinan de esta arquitectura.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

todas son del getty Center


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Esta es obra de un arquitecto peruano radicado en francia: Enrique Ciriani
y su museo en Arles.
Alguien mas tiene fotos de Arquitectos peruanos?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Muy buena su obra, los peruanos que mas me gustan son Miguel Rodrigo Mazure, Juvenal Barraco, Ricardo Malachowsky y Alvaro Pastor


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Oye, que es lo que dices, Vane, Alvaro Pastor, fue mi profesor en la Unsa, deberías haber visto su obra en AQP, el Pinar del Rio o la Posada del Puente. Lo maximo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Escuela japoneza

Tadao Ando!!!! maestro










Toyo Ito ... sin palabras


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Estas son alguna de las fotos que mas megustan de Tadao Ando. Entiendo que el tema es Amplio, pero si alguien quisiera la obra de algun Arq en especial para explayarnos.............


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

toño, no tienes que poner IMG dos veces...solo pega el link de la foto(http://www....), sombrealo y haces click en el boton amarillo de foto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, realmente una arquitectura impresionante, hacia siglos que no veia un tema asi, ya extranhaba esto !!!!!!


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*que dificil encontrar fotos de projectos de ciriani.....!!!! aqui hay algunas de las q encontre.*


----------



## Renzo__7 (Jul 21, 2004)

*algunas obras de la firma "peruana" arquitectonica aqui en en sur de california : 

santa ana college : 



irvine valley college :



east la college



discovery museum santa ana 

*


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Me encanta el Getty Center...la última vez que fuí me puse a hacer algunos bosquejos...si me animo los muestro...


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Aqui unos de mis heroes favoritos Le Corbusier, y La Tourette
















































































Espero mas aportes


----------



## runasimi (Mar 26, 2006)

que construcciones tan increibles!


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Amigos, es una lastima que no tengan muchas ganas de aportar al debate.
Bueno seguire firme en mi firma. (me salió casi en verso sin esfuerzo).
Si alguien desea fotos de las obras de algun arqº, con gusto ( si las tengo) les brindaré.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

Desde ya agradezco a todos los que han colaborado. Un regalito


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Santiago Calatrava.... El mejor para mi...


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

*museo de arte en Milwaukee*

Aqui hay unas cuantas fotos del museo de arte en Milwaukee de Santiago.


----------



## toño (Apr 4, 2006)

:gaah: Alguien tiene fotos del TSUKUBA CENTER BUILDING de Arata Isozaki?


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Eyyyyy tonho!!!! no te enojes!!!!


----------

